# 1-21 [Pickerel on the Fly Make for a Fun Afternoon!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a couple hours in between classes this afternoon, so Nathan & Mitch & I decided to take a quick trip out on the Escambia. I took my new yak & the two of them went in a canoe. My mission was to hook into a pickerel on the fly. Opted for a big clouser tied with chartreuse & white bucktail with some red flash, & it turned out to be a hit! Hooked into three & landed two, one of which was hardly even worth mentioning, as you can tell from the picture... Haha. Did manage a fat 20'' one though, which gave me a nice fight! I know pickerel aren't anything to brag about, but they're the closest thing in Florida to the northern pike that I love fly fishing for back in Wisconsin. It was really great to actually hook into some fish on the fly & take a break from battling bull reds, plus the weather was perfect! Beautiful afternoon on the water. 

*Tally for the day:*

*Nathan:* :no:
*Mitch:* :no:
*Me:* Tiny pickerel & a chunky 20'' pickerel

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great pic of the pic


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish snot!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Heading out on the river again today, this time in search of the massive bowfin that I pulled the hook on last weekend!


----------

